# Sticky  The Video How-To's thread.



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

This thread links to every known video of our members, and other valuable sources, trying to show you how to take your skills further, if anyone wants to add to the links, please do.

*Bunny Hopping:*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=283712




http://www.secretreality.com/mtb/tut...op_320x200.wmv (Right click, save as)

*Bunny Hops to Manuals:*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=321693

*Rolling out fakie*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3504471#post3504471

*180's*
The swerving motion before the 180 can be seen very well:





*Manuals*





*Abubacas*(thanks to J-dogg and Tom_uk for those)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=315817





*No Cans*(thank you Sombrio69)






*DC Shoes website has some tips as well*(thank you R1D3R)

http://www.dcshoes.com/home.asp

*Transworld BMX*(Sombrio69 you're the man.)

http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/how_to/0,15753,,00.html


----------



## Briballdo (Jun 4, 2006)

scweet


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

sticky fer sure


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Abubacas added.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

question on the manuals
so a couple of days ago, i realized that i actually cant get my butt over or behind my rear end and that fully stretched, im just before it, which is probably the reason i havent been getting my front end up much.... (im only 5'4")
am i fvcked or is there somthing i can do to get around this?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

asianprideryder said:


> question on the manuals
> so a couple of days ago, i realized that i actually cant get my butt over or behind my rear end and that fully stretched, im just before it, which is probably the reason i havent been getting my front end up much.... (im only 5'4")
> am i fvcked or is there somthing i can do to get around this?


I think there may still be hope if you do your manuals more vertical than most of us do. Remember, I'm only 2 inches taller than you and I can manual pretty much as long as I want to.

A smaller bike would help, but I think you can pull it off. How long are you chainstays?


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

15.5 or 395 
not sure wat my top tube is, either the 12 or the 14 in, but im bettin on the 14....


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

Sticky please! maby now we wont get as many pointless threads from sh!tjumper3. naw prolly wont change a thing at all, sadly.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll be able to add wallrides, 360 hops, and footjam whips shortly.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I'll be able to add wallrides, 360 hops, and footjam whips shortly.


Awesome Ojai!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ill add absorbing crashes with my face.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> ill add absorbing crashes with my face.


That's dirtyharry's job aggie!:nono:


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

yea, look at my sig


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

sorry, its just so tempting to absorb crashes that way....


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

you do have a point......


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll try to get one up for tail whips and basrpins, not promising anything because I am still chainless at the moment with a rear wheel that barely spins bent cranks and bent bars from me pulling an aaron ross and throwing my bike like 30 feet


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

*No Cans*


----------



## SublimeJason (Jul 31, 2007)

Great Thread Guys!! 
I'm picking up more Great Tips everytime I visit!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

quick question: do you have to know how to pogo before doing Abubacas?


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

Vinny A said:


> I'll try to get one up for tail whips and basrpins, not promising anything because I am still chainless at the moment with a rear wheel that barely spins bent cranks and bent bars from me pulling an aaron ross and throwing my bike like 30 feet


bah, you dont need a chain to ride dirt jumps.

i honestly think i could get away with riding chainless on a few sets at my jumps. hmmmm. maybe i will. now that i think about it, what do you think the chances are that die hard strictly dirtjumpers will ever evolve their bikes to fix the cranks in the neutral position, ditch chains and chainwheels and just use pumping power.

i think if it didnt involve me walking back to the top of the set id definitely do it.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

sealclubber said:


> bah, you dont need a chain to ride dirt jumps.
> 
> i honestly think i could get away with riding chainless on a few sets at my jumps. hmmmm. maybe i will. now that i think about it, what do you think the chances are that die hard strictly dirtjumpers will ever evolve their bikes to fix the cranks in the neutral position, ditch chains and chainwheels and just use pumping power.
> 
> i think if it didnt involve me walking back to the top of the set id definitely do it.


Thing is, I dont DJ I ride street 

Its hard to get up enough speed to get the necessary air to do a tail whip without a chain. I'll see what I can do for b-spins though. I'll go out tommrow and try to get some clips.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> quick question: do you have to know how to pogo before doing Abubacas?


No.


----------



## oohmeshins (Feb 2, 2007)

Deadly, cheers for the thread.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

yea, congrads on the sticky snaky


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

The DC website has some good tips for BMX...

http://www.dcshoes.com/home.asp


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

R1D3R's link added in the first post, thanks!


----------



## Tom_uk (Aug 16, 2006)

Made this vid earlyer, abit easier to see from the side, hope this helps a bit


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Tom_uk said:


> Made this vid earlyer, abit easier to see from the side, hope this helps a bit


Very nicely done, very clean.

I'm adding it to the first post.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

was jus searching around and found these.

http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/how_to/0,15753,,00.html


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> was jus searching around and found these.
> 
> http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/how_to/0,15753,,00.html


Very nice Sombrio!


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

great thread, thanks a lot snaky!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

ya, we all can search youtube for how-to-videos, I think this thread should be more dedicated to people posting videos of THEM.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

urbanfreerider said:


> ya, we all can search youtube for how-to-videos, I think this thread should be more dedicated to people posting videos of THEM.


Yes, but having a thread prevents continuous new threads from popping up every week about the same thing over and over and over again!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ya your right, I actualy haven't seen a how-to-manual thread in a record amount of time!


----------



## hardrockman (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the vids, I finally pulled off my first 5 second manuel without crashing....:thumbsup: thats good for me lol


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

hardrockman said:


> Thanks for the vids, I finally pulled off my first 5 second manuel without crashing....:thumbsup: thats good for me lol


Glad it helped!


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

*Falling*

Is there any way i can fall off a manual, without falling on my tailbone and not being able to ride for like a week, due to a large pain in the A S S?:madman:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

You mean other than landing on your feet?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

ya, lol, i allways "fall" on my feet

if you dont know how, pull up really hard (harder than a manual) and practice (in grass) jumping off the back of the bike when it flips back :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yup, what he said.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

damn sure!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

foshizzle


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I can no longer edit the first post(It's probably too old) so I'll add a link to building DJ's.

http://www.dirt-jumping.com/building_dirt_jumps.html


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

snaky teach me this stuff!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

JBsoxB said:


> snaky teach me this stuff!


Who was stupid enough to title this bmx tricks, when it's obviously trials!

I suck at trials, I can only lurch about a foot high, side hop about a foot a pedal kick 3-4 times in a row, but a friend of mine is reaaaallly good at it.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

trails is realllllly fun. its a good combo with urban, its a bit hard with out a front brake. but my mind sees trials and urban lines when im rolling through town


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

the "ejection seat flyaway" is so sick


----------



## wakeboy21 (Oct 4, 2005)

very helpful


----------



## SingleWhiteCaveman (Jun 6, 2007)

You ever get that thing where you promise Satan he can have your soul a few years earlier if he could grant you the ability to blast mad tabletops?

*Tabletops*
http://www.expertvillage.com/video/29372_bmx-tricks-tabletop-jump.htm


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*tabletop*



SingleWhiteCaveman said:


> You ever get that thing where you promise Satan he can have your soul a few years earlier if he could grant you the ability to blast mad tabletops?
> 
> *Tabletops*
> http://www.expertvillage.com/video/29372_bmx-tricks-tabletop-jump.htm


Hahah, I'd _almost_ talk to Satan for manual & tabletop myself, too.

Thanks, that was a great link, and it led me to a few more similar tabletop how-to's (BMX).
http://www.expertvillage.com/video/29371_bmx-tricks-tabletop.htm
http://www.expertvillage.com/video/29382_bmx-tricks-table-top.htm
http://www.expertvillage.com/video/29373_bmx-tricks-tabletop=box.htm

By the way, about tabletop, when people often say to "(1) roll a hand forward around the grip, and (2) tuck it into the opposite armpit"... Is it easier to "roll" a hand if the grip was something like ODI Ruffian than super-sticky ODI Rogue, and if done with no gloves than with super-sticky gloves? (Or do grips/gloves don't matter at all whatsoever, and I just need to relax my death-grip?)

Thanks,
- PiroChu

(EDIT: one more... 



 )


----------



## SingleWhiteCaveman (Jun 6, 2007)

PiroChu said:


> Hahah, I'd _almost_ talk to Satan for manual & tabletop myself, too.
> 
> Thanks, that was a great link, and it led me to a few more similar tabletop how-to's (BMX).
> http://www.expertvillage.com/video/29371_bmx-tricks-tabletop.htm
> ...


I think it's all about relaxing the death-grip. if it's done right i think there's very little pressure on that inside grip. Another thing someone told that got me that seemed helpful; use the outside leg (the one under the bike in full tabletop position) to "scoop" the bike up. That word "scoop" seemed very descriptive.


----------



## zx12rider (Nov 4, 2008)

any one have tip's on how to nose pick stall on quarter's?


----------



## sheba (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out this trials instruction site.

http://www.trashzen.com/


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

I didnt see http://www.sportskool.com/sports/bmx on here, theres lots of vids in the BMX section.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

sportskool is a really good website thanks for posting!


----------



## sdude30 (Oct 19, 2009)

Im new to the whole dj/ urban thing but I found these videos online. They look like theyre good steps to learn tricks in.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's my how-to for y'all.

Requirements - you must be a fat American-born Filipino trying to relive his BMX youth. Purple 26" Eastern Traildigger because 20" bikes hurt your old knees. Have your wife shoot the video because you have no friends.

1. Approach the incline thing at a slow pace because fast is too scary.
2. Begin your rotation as you bunnyhop 1/2" off the ground
3. Spin and rotate off the back wheel 
4. Ride out of the trick and yell at your wife "Did that look okay?"


----------



## BikeParkNooB (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone Know any good sites on PLANNING/DESIGNING Bike Parks?
Maybe some good books?
cheers


----------



## S.Turner (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think something like that exists...


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

hey some of the how to videos are not working anymore and being a noob in training I'm interested in them and was hoping someone could upload new ones


----------



## JFD27 (Aug 11, 2012)

what are the basics for turning an old mtb into a dj bike? smaller tiers with street tread. can I covert it to single speed?


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

*This link has video and text photo how-tos*

Riding Tips - f-bom wiki

Check them out. There is one on bunnyhopping and another on Dirt Jumping.....both very helpful!


----------



## Triber (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey - New DJ'er here,

Most of the links in this thread are broken and pretty old. I've been searching youtube for some vid's but surprised by how little i'm finding for jump tips (lots of bunny hop videos out there though lol).

Anyone have some recent/still working links to bring back this old thread? Or just any tips in general.

Thx!


----------

